# Which coil is the best for flavour using iJust S?



## Hooked (2/10/17)

I'm about to buy an iJust S online (I've been using an iJust Start since I starting vaping a month ago). I also want to stock up on extra coils. Which would be the best in giving good flavour: 0.3, 0,5 or 0.18? Someone on Reddit recommends 0,5 for flavour. Would you agree?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/17)

I dont have the iJust S @Hooked
But the thing to remember is that the lower the resistance, the higher the power and intensity of the vape

I would think the 0.5 would give the milder vape
The 0.18 would likely be more "beastly" and intense, but it would also guzzle way more juice and battery life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Friep (2/10/17)

Something to consider is getting the rba for the tank and maybe a 510 and start building your own coils it sounds realy scary in the beginning but the flavour on the coils you build yourself is unmatched. Building your own coils will save some money in the long run. I still remember my first vape on a coil I built myself not realy built but wicked on the kanger rba for the toptank mini. They come with two coils and some wicking material. The flavour was far superior to the commercial coils. From there on out been building my own coils and never looked back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/10/17)

Silver said:


> I dont have the iJust S @Hooked
> But the thing to remember is that the lower the resistance, the higher the power and intensity of the vape
> 
> I would think the 0.5 would give the milder vape
> The 0.18 would like be more "beastly" and intense, but it would also guzzle way more juice and battery life



Thanks for the advice, @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/10/17)

Friep said:


> Something to consider is getting the rba for the tank and maybe a 510 and start building your own coils it sounds realy scary in the beginning but the flavour on the coils you build yourself is unmatched. Building your own coils will save some money in the long run. I still remember my first vape on a coil I built myself not realy built but wicked on the kanger rba for the toptank mini. They come with two coils and some wicking material. The flavour was far superior to the commercial coils. From there on out been building my own coils and never looked back.



@Friep I doubt that I'll ever build anything as I'm a technically-challenged person!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (2/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Friep I doubt that I'll ever build anything as I'm a technically-challenged person!


I am also technically-challenged one of those guys that oppens another plug so that I have an example to fix the broken one and then I still get it wrong. With some time and patience building coils becomes not so difficult...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/17)

I agree with @Friep 

Building a coil seems very daunting at first, but its not difficult

I think its important to have a device that is easy to build on
And if possible to get someone who knows how to do it to show you the first time. Makes a big difference

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Llew (2/10/17)

I've seen the 0.18 coils leak a bit due to the larger juice intake hole. The 0.3 ones seem to be the go to coils, while the 0.5 ones seem really restrictive for some reason and didn't produce a nice vape for me (can't say the flavour was necessarily better). I started on an ijust 2 using 0.3 coils and the flavour was good, but since I've upgraded to various other rebuildables, looking back the flavour was OK I guess. What I'm trying to say is that your flavour experience will change as you try different devices. Enjoy your vape journey ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

